# [fcron] ayuda puesta en marcha...{SOLUCIONADO}

## upszot

Hola gente.. me encuentro tratando de configurar el cron "fcron" (sys-process/fcron) y si bien ya me lei documentacion y busque en google, sigo sin entender algunas cosas...

como veran al hacer un "fcrontab -l" mi crontab de root esta vacio

```

M1530 upszot # fcrontab -l

21:49:18 listing root's fcrontab

21:49:18 user root has no fcrontab.

```

 tengo los siguientes archivos... 

```
M1530 upszot # ls -l /etc/fcron/

total 20

-rw-r----- 1 root fcron 864 Mar 31 00:35 crontab

-rw-r----- 1 root fcron 265 Apr  8 20:09 fcron.allow

-rw-r----- 1 root fcron 690 Mar 31 00:35 fcron.conf

-rw-r----- 1 root fcron 260 Apr  8 19:58 fcron.deny

-rw-r----- 1 root fcron 332 Mar 31 00:35 fcrontab

```

 lo que no tengo claro es para que sirven los archivos "crontab" y "fcrontab" 

```

M1530 upszot # cat /etc/fcron/crontab 

# for fcron 

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-process/fcron/files/crontab,v 1.2 2009/05/12 09:21:58 bangert Exp $

# fcron:

# This is NOT the system crontab! fcron does not support a system crontab.

# to get /etc/cron.{hourly|daily|weekly|montly} working with fcron run

# crontab /etc/crontab

# as root.

# NOTE: This will REPLACE root's current crontab!!

# Global variables

SHELL=/bin/bash

PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

MAILTO=root

HOME=/

# check scripts in cron.hourly, cron.daily, cron.weekly and cron.monthly

59  *  * * *    root    rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly

9  3  * * *     root    rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.daily

19 4  * * 6     root    rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.weekly

29 5  1 * *     root    rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.monthly

*/10  *  * * *  root    test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

```

```

M1530 upszot # cat /etc/fcron/fcrontab 

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-process/fcron/files/fcrontab,v 1.1 2006/07/31 02:10:49 wschlich Exp $

# Script for checking system crontabs and creating the fcron systab.

# Runs every 10 minutes, does not mail output, doesn't log job runs

# except for errors.

@mail(false),nolog(true) 10 /usr/sbin/check_system_crontabs -s 0

```

 mis preguntas son...

1. para que sirvern los archivos "crontab" y "fcrontab" mencionados arriba?

2. si quiero usar "sys-process/cronbase" 

que tengo que usar cuando hago "fcrontab -e"  para que se ejecuten por ejemplo todos los scripts que estan en "cron.daily" ..."run-crons" o "run-parts"? (he visto ejemplos con los dos casos...)

3 vi en una de las tantas guias que lei que  habia un cron del "systema" que aparentemente era distinto al la crontab de root o de un usuario en particular... esto es asi? existe eso?

4. (esta me parece media obvia pero la hago por las dudas, ya que tengo mucho mareo a esta altura......)

Segun lo que lei se habilita o se desabilita el uso de fcron con los archivos "fcron.allow" y "fcron.deny"... aparte de eso... para poder usar el cron tengo que agregar el usuario a uno de estos grupos?? ( o a los dos?)

```
M1530 upszot # cat /etc/group |grep cron

cron:x:16:

fcron:x:1006:
```

PD: guias que lei...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/cron-guide.xml

http://fcron.free.fr/doc/en/index.html esta en ingles...

http://www.centrux.org/wiki/index.php/Como_programar_nuestras_tareas_utilizando_fcron

http://www.escomposlinux.org/lfs-es/recetas/fcrond-hint.html

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron_%28Unix%29

si alguien encuentra otra que este bien explicado y en lo posible en espa;ol por favor avisenme... se los voy a agradecer muchoo  :Very Happy: 

saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

mira, yo usi vixie-cron.

basicamente, tenes que iniciar el servicio con rc-update y estar en el grupo cron y crontab (no se si los 2, yo estoy en los 2 y anda)

luego hacer crontab -e (como usuario) y agregas lo que quieras

aca tenes la sintaxis

http://www.bdat.net/documentos/cron/x50.html

y listo, deberia de andar. si haces cambios en tu crontab, no se bien como se actualiza, yo reinicio el servicio

----------

## upszot

hola pelela...

  si yo el guion de inicio lo tengo levantado...

```
M1530 upszot # rc-update show -v |grep cron

                fcron | default                                               

M1530 upszot # 

```

con vixi-cron es asi como decis... pero el fcron es como un merge entre vixie-cron y anacron... 

entiendo que se cargan los scripts que se quieran cronear usando "fcrontab -e "  en ves de "crontab -e" (este ultimo para vixicron) ... pero cuando vi esos dos archivos que nombre antes, por el formato de los mismos y por lo que habia leido del cron del sistema (y no de un usuario en particular) me entro la duda de si alguno de esos dos era para eso o no tenia nada que ver...

saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # ls -l /etc/cron.*
> 
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 220 mar 11 01:44 /etc/cron.deny
> 
> /etc/cron.d:
> ...

 

aparentemente, esos ficheros son los que tenes seteados en /etc/conf.d/*

fijate que prelink por ejemplo esta seteado en mi pc que se corra cada no se cuantos dias. y syslog lo mismo, y makewhatis es para los man pages, que me acabo de enterar que se corre...

hay algun cron, no me acuerdo cual, que en el crontab se setea el usuario con el cual corres el proceso en si.

o sea, era una linea identica pero se agregaba el user al cual se le asignaba el proceso

----------

## upszot

hola...

 al final salio andando... ejecute "fcrontab -e" y carge los datos para el croneado...

```
M1530 upszot # fcrontab -l

21:53:14 listing root's fcrontab

#       minute (0-59),

#       |       hour (0-23),

#       |       |       day of the month (1-31),

#       |       |       |       month of the year (1-12),

#       |       |       |       |       day of the week (0-6 with 0=Sunday).

#       |       |       |       |       |       commands

# ------{ daily cron jobs }------------ #

#run-crons

#       */1     *       *       *       *       /usr/sbin/run-crons     /etc/cron.hourly

        %daily  *       *                       /usr/sbin/run-crons     /etc/cron.daily

#       */1     *       *       *       *       /usr/sbin/run-crons     /etc/cron.monthly

#       */1     *       *       *       *       /usr/sbin/run-crons     /etc/cron.weekly

#run-parts

#        */1     *       *       *       *       /bin/run-parts          /etc/cron.hourly

#Test

%daily  *       *                               /usr/bin/who >> /home/quien.tex 
```

 con eso y cargar el guion de inicio del fcron fue suficiente...

```
M1530 upszot # rc-update show |grep fcron

                fcron | default           
```

 en cuanto a los archivos que nombre arriba ... "/etc/fcron/fcrontab " y "/etc/fcron/crontab" sigo sin tener idea de para que son...

pero asi sin tocarlos no molestan y mi cron funciona bien...

saludos

----------

